# Dust Blowers on Trains safe to use?



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

You guys know about those electronics dust blower cans that you can use to remove dust from computer keyboards, etc? Are those safe to use on trains? Reason I ask is because I do NOT want to mess with the nice details with my hands trying to remove dust and end up damaging them. Let me know, thanks!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Don't hold it too close! Air a detail parts don't make for good working partners!
I use a very soft sable brush to dust off my engines!


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

NIMT said:


> Don't hold it too close! Air a detail parts don't make for good working partners!
> I use a very soft sable brush to dust off my engines!


thank you!


----------

